# Best Lenses for Video?



## filmrebel (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi. What lenses would you recommend for video/film production? I've heard the Zeiss ZE set is the way to go, but I've also heard Canon L glass is great too. Which is better/higher quality to make a movie with? Thanks!


----------



## psolberg (Feb 21, 2012)

honestly even 1080P is so low resolution compared to what even a kit lens captures that you're better off worrying about things like IS and focus ring operation than on image quality.

What I like about the zeiss is their superb build. Unlike canon's mass produced photo gear, these puppies are made for MF and makes so called "L" glass feel cheap in comparison.

But I don't feel that you NEED that caliber of glass to get really good results and probably it will be cheaper just to get canon glass which you can also shoot stills with AF.


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Feb 21, 2012)

filmrebel said:


> Hi. What lenses would you recommend for video/film production? I've heard the Zeiss ZE set is the way to go, but I've also heard Canon L glass is great too. Which is better/higher quality to make a movie with? Thanks!



If you decide to go the zeiss route, read this article by Philip Bloom about why you'd want to get Zeiss ZF (nikon mount) with an adapter as opposed to the Zeiss ZE. http://philipbloom.net/2010/05/11/why-i-recommend-the-zf-2-lenses-for-canon-dslrs-over-the-ze-2/
The nikon mounts have manual iris control--a huge bonus for shooting video; even more so if you can pay to get the clicks taken out.

That said, I decided to go the L zoom lenses route myself. Great glass as well with more flexibility with the zooms. Plus I do photography as well so it's nice to have autofocus now and again. Is it a pain in the rear to not have manual iris control on the lens? yeah but I've gotten used to the limitations. I'd love to hear what you end up doing.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Feb 21, 2012)

The Zeiss primes are incredibly nice but they aren't exactly cheap. From my experience, if you are strictly shooting video and are on a budget, Rokinon makes some fantastic all manual lenses that wont break the bank. I have the 8mm fisheye and it's built like a tank and is insanely sharp. 

They offer these lenses:
14mm f/2.8 Super Wide Angle Lens 
24mm f/1.4 Aspherical Wide-Angle Lens
35mm f/1.4 Wide Angle Lens
85mm f/1.4 Aspherical Lens
8mm f/3.5 Aspherical Fisheye

They are all fantastic as I've had the opportunity to use all of them except the 24mm and I really like them.


----------



## bobthebrick (Feb 21, 2012)

What are you shooting with, and what are you shooting?

The 24-105 is a great all round video lens, but if your work requires you to go longer, the 70-300L could be a good option (70-300L is word of mouth; I'm yet to use it).

If it was me, I'd grab the 24-105, and like another poster suggested, the Rokinon (Samyang) 14 f 2.8 for super crazy wide landscape scenes.

Just my $.02,

Thomas.


----------



## filmrebel (Feb 21, 2012)

*The Perfect Lens Wishlist for Video?*

Hey everyone. I've been putting together a lens wishlist for filmmaking to use with the Canon 60D and 5D. Here's what I got:

Rokinon - 14mm Ultra Wide-Angle f/2.8 IF ED UMC Lens For Canon
Canon - EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM Autofocus Lens
Zeiss - 35mm F/1.4 Distagon T Lens for Canon EF
Zeiss - Normal 50mm f/1.4 ZE Planar T* Manual Focus Lens for Canon EOS
Zeiss - Telephoto 85mm f/1.4 ZE Planar T* Manual Focus Lens for Canon EOS
Canon - EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM Lens
Canon - Telephoto EF 135mm f/2.0L USM Autofocus Lens

If you were going to add/remove/change anything to this list for filmmaking, what would you do and why? I'm just trying to find the perfect lens set for the Canon 60D and/or 5D. Thanks!


----------



## SPG (Feb 21, 2012)

This really depends on what you're shooting. If you're shooting a drama on a soundstage your needs are going to be different than the run n' gun shooter on the streets or the kid shooting a skateboard video. For example, the skateboard kid will love the 8mm fisheye, where the drama will probably never use it. The DP on that drama is probably going to prefer some primes while the run and gun shooter can't stop to change lenses all the time and thus goes for a lens like the 17-55 2.8IS. Does that mean that the 17-55 is "teh suxx"? Of course not, it's just different tools for different applications.


----------



## Jedifarce (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: The Perfect Lens Wishlist for Video?*



filmrebel said:


> Hey everyone. I've been putting together a lens wishlist for filmmaking to use with the Canon 60D and 5D. Here's what I got:
> 
> Rokinon - 14mm Ultra Wide-Angle f/2.8 IF ED UMC Lens For Canon
> Canon - EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM Autofocus Lens
> ...



I think people over do it with the low f/stop lens. They often use it when the camera or the subject they're filming is in motion which is the wrong thing to do. I'd try to get an anamorphic adapter if you can.


----------



## SPG (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: The Perfect Lens Wishlist for Video?*



Jedifarce said:


> I'd try to get an anamorphic adapter if you can.



The anamorphic lenses can be fun, but they're really fiddly, expensive, and in the end not that practical. ...and yes, I have one, but it's going to go on my list of gear to sell very soon.


----------



## Jedifarce (Mar 16, 2012)

bobthebrick said:


> What are you shooting with, and what are you shooting?
> 
> The 24-105 is a great all round video lens, but if your work requires you to go longer, the 70-300L could be a good option (70-300L is word of mouth; I'm yet to use it).



Only problem with the 70-300mm L is that it doesn't have a constant aperture with an f/4-5.6 That means if you're filming and using the zoom, your ISO levels will fluctuate which is really not good compared to the 24-105mm that stays F/4 through the zoom range.


----------

